# Route For Sale



## 330kDMAX (Jan 14, 2011)

Plow route for sale in Dover NH. Route includes one $5,500 4 month contract for a small condo association and 21 mixed residential and small apartment building accounts, worth $800 a storm, no contracts. I have additional leads for next year as well. I will also make a package deal with my truck and plow.

Condo contract includes sidewalk shoveling and sidewalk sanding only. Snow removal from site is an additional charge, per event, at cost. Contract is secured for 2017 - 2018 season.

Additional accounts are all long term customers who always pay on time. $800 per storm is based on total accumulation of less than 12" regardless of times plowed per storm. 12" or more is a double charge of $1600 per storm. I've been building this list from word of mouth over the last 9 years. Most of my customers have been with me for more than 7 years. 

You will make $10k - $20k per season.

I also have a 2011 F250 6.7L diesel crew cab 6.5' bed Lariat package with everything but nav. Heated and cooled seats! 115k miles. Oil changed every 5k miles with Rotella T6 full synthetic. Remote starter, 2" lift with newer 35" Toyo AT2 Extremes tires, brand new Bilstein 5100 shocks all around, new Timbrens for plowing, power folding mirrors, matching Carhartt seat covers, Weathertech floor mats, sunroof, power sliding rear window, you get the idea... and a couple performance goodies. It will also include color match fender flares and chrome mirror caps. 3 year old Boss 8'2" stainless V plow with removable extension wings. They make it a 10' plow! Truck, plow, and route can be sold as a package deal for $35k. 

Contact Ben, through this add with your name and phone number, and I will call you back.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

So basically, skip the first four paragraphs. You're selling a truck and plow for 35K. And that might not be a bad deal for a truck and plow, but you're not selling the plowing route.


----------



## 330kDMAX (Jan 14, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> So basically, skip the first four paragraphs. You're selling a truck and plow for 35K. And that might not be a bad deal for a truck and plow, but you're not selling the plowing route.


Not sure what you mean by that. The route is for sale. If the buyer doesn't want the truck I'll keep it. Are you interested?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just curious. Are those typical numbers for a route that size in your area? I wouldn't get out of bed for numbers like that. But I'm in a different part of the country. Sorry if it sounded bad, I'm just curious.


----------



## 330kDMAX (Jan 14, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just curious. Are those typical numbers for a route that size in your area? I wouldn't get out of bed for numbers like that. But I'm in a different part of the country. Sorry if it sounded bad, I'm just curious.


Everyone and their brother has a plow up here. It's pretty competitive. It averages out to $250/hr. Not bad compared to the $14/hr I make as a firefighter.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

330kDMAX said:


> Everyone and their brother has a plow up here. It's pretty competitive. It averages out to $250/hr. Not bad compared to the $14/hr I make as a firefighter.


Sounds rough. I forget that we are kinda blessed with low competition, for some reason. 120,000 people and 103" inches a year but not enough plow contractors to go around .

And enjoy the $14 per hour as a F.F. I had to retire from an on the job injury 4 years ago after 10 years of service. And although I make a lot more now than when I was riding the rig, I would give it up in second to go back. You don't realize how good it was until your on the outside. Be safe Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Sounds rough. I forget that we are kinda blessed with low competition, for some reason. 120,000 people and 103" inches a year but not enough plow contractors to go around .
> 
> And enjoy the $14 per hour as a F.F. I had to retire from an on the job injury 4 years ago after 10 years of service. And although I make a lot more now than when I was riding the rig, I would give it up in second to go back. You don't realize how good it was until your on the outside. Be safe Thumbs Up


 Why are all FF interested in moving snow. I got 3 of them in my area. Over the years they have become some decent size players. Must be the 20yr service and out so they got something to do after they put there time in.

$14.00 for a City employed FF seems like a bad deal to me. $30k per yr. I'm pretty sure they do $50k ish here.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys its NH.. its a different world up there compared to alot of other places .. alot of plows.. alot of snow.. lower income per storm


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> $14.00 for a City employed FF seems like a bad deal to me. $30k per yr. I'm pretty sure they do $50k ish here.


That's kinda what I was thinking too.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

The condo association, is that $5,400 monthly or for the season?

Also did you mean $800 per push? Per storm seems vague as far as pricing goes.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> Why are all FF interested in moving snow. I got 3 of them in my area. Over the years they have become some decent size players. Must be the 20yr service and out so they got something to do after they put there time in.
> 
> $14.00 for a City employed FF seems like a bad deal to me. $30k per yr. I'm pretty sure they do $50k ish here.


You have to remember that $14 per translates differently. You work 56 hours per week so ther is automatic overtime every week just for your normal paycheck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> You have to remember that $14 per translates differently. You work 56 hours per week so ther is automatic overtime every week just for your normal paycheck.


That makes more sense. Just $14. is almost embarrassing for a FF to earn.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Guys, maybe more to this thread, it's more about the sale > topic <. Or maybe just say thanks for his FF SERVICE !!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Guys, maybe more to this thread, it's more about the sale > topic <. Or maybe just say thanks for his FF SERVICE !!


It was a response to the OP. Thanks for trying though :terribletowel:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

330kDMAX said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. The route is for sale. If the buyer doesn't want the truck I'll keep it. Are you interested?


What I mean is, you can't sell something that you don't own. At least not to a person with a brain. Your customers aren't even under contract. And if they were, the contracts would be null and void as soon as you "sold them" to someone else. Nobody would be obligated to have the new buyer plow their properties. And your pricing is so far off that anybody that came in and tried to service those customers at a professional contractor's price would be told to leave and they'd hire the next low-baller that came alone because you've set the bar so low to begin with. "X amount of dollars regardless of how many trips that's under 12" of total acumulation"??? Who in the hell came up with numbers like that?

I thank you for your service as a fire fighter, and I respect your profession and dedication, but your pricing and lack of contracts muddies the waters and lowers the pay scale for other professional contractors that do this for a living.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Guys, maybe more to this thread, it's more about the sale > topic <. Or maybe just say thanks for his FF SERVICE !!


The sale of what? It has no value besides the truck. There is not enough gross income. You would have to have 250k minimal with equipment and a 25yr track record. Did we get of topic. O what a surprise. The OP mentioned $14. per hr. We responded.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> What I mean is, you can't sell something that you don't own. At least not to a person with a brain. Your customers aren't even under contract. And if they were, the contracts would be null and void as soon as you "sold them" to someone else. Nobody would be obligated to have the new buyer plow their properties. And your pricing is so far off that anybody that came in and tried to service those customers at a professional contractor's price would be told to leave and they'd hire the next low-baller that came alone because you've set the bar so low to begin with. "X amount of dollars regardless of how many trips that's under 12" of total acumulation"??? Who in the hell came up with numbers like that?


 I use to do some sub work to fill a route. I plowed the same customers for this company for 3seasons up to when the company I subbed for decided to get oot of snow. The deal we came up with was the customers I wanted I'd pay him what one trip at the lowest amount ( per plow and tiered pricing) would be for the contact info. It was up to me to land the contracts, I ended up retaining them all and 6yrs later they're still customers.
I probably could have dug up the contact info on my own and cold called them, but decided it'd be mulch easier to use the established relationship with the customer and the company I subbed for to get my foot in the door. I also used the company I subbed for as an introduction to me and a reference too.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I use to do some sub work to fill a route. I plowed the same customers for this company for 3seasons up to when the company I subbed for decided to get oot of snow. The deal we came up with was the customers I wanted I'd pay him what one trip at the lowest amount ( per plow and tiered pricing) would be for the contact info. It was up to me to land the contracts, I ended up retaining them all and 6yrs later they're still customers.
> I probably could have dug up the contact info on my own and cold called them, but decided it'd be mulch easier to use the established relationship with the customer and the company I subbed for to get my foot in the door. I also used the company I subbed for as an introduction to me and a reference too.


That's okay I would be willing to do that, You payed for a lead and a reference not buy the business.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> That's okay I would be willing to do that, You payed for a lead and a reference not buy the business.


Korrectoomundo.....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

So basically hes selling a truck plow and leads to a route. If the customers are happy with the original guy and just want someone reliable why wouldnt they give him a go the first year? Barring big price increases i would think it should be a high percentage of people who return. Just off convenience for themselves of not finding another contractor.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

iceyman said:


> So basically hes selling a truck plow and leads to a route. If the customers are happy with the original guy and just want someone reliable why wouldnt they give him a go the first year? Barring big price increases i would think it should be a high percentage of people who return. Just off convenience for themselves of not finding another contractor.


Exactly. He is selling a truck, plow, and some solid leads for customers. But, with the way his pricing is, with possibly 3-4 visits if it's under 12" for a single price, a person who comes in to make a honest, legitimate profit, they're not going to want the new guy.


----------

